# Golden Week Plans?



## Rube

I'm off to Chiba and the beach, in-laws have a house there they don't use near a beautiful beach. Obviously we're not going swimming yet but a nice picnic and some sun. Generally speaking I don't like to go too far on the highways during holidays, I've never had road rage but I think that could do it. 

Anybody have any cool plans for golden week?


----------



## larabell

We're going to stick close to home. Tokyo is much more enjoyable when everyone has gone elsewhere. But... this might not be a bad year to travel. I just heard this morning that many manufacturing companies are working through the holiday to make up for lost production and planning to give their employees a week off in the Summer to cut electricity usage during peak months. Between that and the reduction in foreign tourism, some of the more popular places might even be tolerable this year.

BTW, you probably already know this but, if it starts shaking in Chiba... get off the beach.


----------



## Rube

For sure, the beach we go to has no protection but the parking lot is close. 

I think we're going to go to Kyoto after golden week, last time we went there were just too many chinese. It's great to have all that business but they were in huge groups singing chinese songs for some reason. Kind of killed the atmosphere, going to see Japanese history and lisenting to chinese singing.


----------

